# Rim ideas



## westwildcats (Oct 11, 2021)

Hoping to make a custom cruiser this winter, and need advice/recommendations on the rims.  Are there alloy/aluminum rims that are close in width and profile to the old Schwinn S-2s.  26 inch, 36 hole, double wall, silver or polished silver. I won't be using rim brakes, if that's an issue.  Are there rims like this out there, or am I searching for something that doesn't exist?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 11, 2021)

Some of the earlier mountain bikes used a wide, square profile rim, but I don't think I have ever seen any that were tubular.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 11, 2021)

they are out there. look for "beach cruiser" type bikes. many have aluminum rims. 

I've actually looked at Walmart bikes for aluminum rims but they all seem to be painted.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 11, 2021)

Break out the wallet!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/194425051905?campid=5335809022

Another but dropstep style, not flat.   Stickers are removeble.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/363159244007?campid=5335809022


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 11, 2021)

They exist. I see them at the salvage occasionally.
I have a pair I got off the wall there but they weren't exactly flat centered, they had a little ridge on the side.
You would be looking for a rim in ISO-559 size. Look for rim manufacturing companies websites.
Sun-Ringle comes to mind


----------



## westwildcats (Oct 11, 2021)

Thanks for the thoughts and suggestions.  Stumbling around the web, I came across Alex dx 32, but they seem to be discontinued.  Gotta chuckle at the Rhyno lite XL pricing.  Red, 48 dollars.  Polished silver 135.  What??????


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 12, 2021)

If you're not set on aluminum or double wall check out Husky bicycles website, S2 style 26" with 11g spokes. They're beefy enough for motoring & a lot less expensive. Spokes aren't stainless or anything but the 2 or 3 wheels I got from them were pretty straight & no major issues except dog peeing on them a few times🙄😒


----------

